# Truma c 6002 eh red light ... in the alps!



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi

We've recently had our Burstner Aviano in for it's internal / mechanical service, and for the following week were on hook up, occasionally using a little gas on our Truma c 6002 eh combi for an extra push.

After a trip over the North Sea, we arrived neared the French Alps for a night on an Aire and suffered from the red light trying to run on gas. We use gaslow and haven't had a problem with it over the last year.

Cooker and fridge were fine. I checked through the posts here and hereWeb Page NameWeb Page Name as well as checking the cowl was free of blockage. No luck despite trying turning the boiler off and on again several times to see if there was any trapped air.

The place we had it serviced suggested there might be condensation on the PCB, though none was visible.

Arriving at a proper camp site, we hooked up and the electric heating/water was fine as before. We tried turning it to gas a few more times and it finally kicked in. Hopefully it's fixed and was either condensation or trapped gas ...

However ... given we were nearly close to freezing when it wasn't working - has anyone any other tips for checking it's health ... and experience / pointers if I need to get it to a truma specialist in this part of the world?

Much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Russell - Rapide561 - he is the mutts nuts - sorted me out last night big time oh and me Truma as well :wink: 

We have same system but ours was an operator error - who me?

I shall text him for ya and he will be on shortly.

Regards

Greenie

PS Pippin pretty hot too! Hope he sees this soon.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It sounds to me as if the leisure batteries were too low to run the heating. once you were on hook up it put a charge into the batts and brought the level above minimum working voltage.about 10.7v.have you checked your battery or can you check voltage as you use it.
also are you able to switch to the vehicle battery to try and see if cures it, but not for too long obviously. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Red lamp*

Oh Greenie - glad to have got you sorted.

The red light - is it flashing? If so, 12v power is too low.

If the red light is constant, there is no gas to the system.

You mention Gaslow - note that in the summer there is a higher proportion of butane in the mix obtained from the LPG pump. The fact that the fridge was working on gas seems to remove this theory though.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another possibility is a failing regulator.

Best way to check is light a few burners on the hob, then try and start the boiler, if the flames on the hob drop then it could be the regulator.

See this previous post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-346625.html#346625

Pete


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi srd

We had a problem with our Truma heater, it used to fail when we wanted the gas to help out the mains on a very cold night. It turned to be a problem with the PCB. If you can get at the heater, open up the small cover and when it fails you will see a RED light flashing. The sequence of the flashes signifies what the fault is(so I was told by a Truma engineer). The flashing is best described as being similar to morse code. 

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Our 6002 'cleared its throat' one night in France with a bang that sounded like it had blown the side of the van out. A too-hasty reset on my part, after I too saw the red light come on, I think. It seemed prudent to have it looked at - anyway it says so in the manual! Attempts to have this done in France and Italy weren't successful. 

On the advice of a German caravanner, we deviated into Germany on our way home. At Camping Kirchzarten near Freiburg, the kind lady there telephoned Truma, and within the hour one of their countrywide mobile technicians turned up. He checked it all out, announced it safe to use, and the charge was €30.


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: truma c 6002 eh red light ... in the alps!*



srd said:


> Hi
> 
> We've recently had our Burstner Aviano in for it's internal / mechanical service, and for the following week were on hook up, occasionally using a little gas on our Truma c 6002 eh combi for an extra push.
> 
> ...


Hi was the outside temperature at freezing if so your butane gas can thicken and even freeze maybe this was your problem as you were in the french alps


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: truma c 6002 eh red light ... in the alps!*

T'is a solid red light (or was) and the temperature was around 9 degrees when I tried it. I'd previously been on hook up (albeit at a lowly 6A) for 3 days, so thought both leisure batteries would be up to scratch.

I'll try starting it up off hookup in a day or so to see if that makes any difference

I guess in the meantime all I can do is keep an eye on it .... any other suggestions appreciated.

Thanks everyone

Stephen


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

It has happened to us before and the red light came on permanently. I think it means either gas or electric heating is not available. At the back of the 6002 boiler (certainly on our Hymer) there is a red button which you need to depress to reset the boiler. In the Hymer you have to go through the wardrobe and lift a wooden panel in the floor of the back of the wardrobe to access the re set button. Once we re set it has not happened again.

Hope this helps

Guy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would second the shortage of gas theory.

If you hadn't used it on gas for a while the gas can leak out very slightly and the Truma will time-out if it doesn't get gas immediately, hence the red light.

Usually switching off and on again after a short wait will do the trick.

Unless, as has been mentioned, your regulator is on the green gunge path.

That is what stopped ours working one very cold Boxing night.


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry to disagree about the shortage of gas theory. Our red light experience happened because we were over eager to use the shower in quick succession rather than wait for the amber light to disappear. Anyway if you still have a red light I have found the relevant manual for you from Truma that we researched. Here is the link.

Guy

Truma Operating Instruction PDF


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It could still be the regulator - I've had two go in a year and it was the heating that showed it up - the hob still ran. It was intermittent for a while then on Xmas day it packed up completely.

Definitely worth a try if you can get a replacement.

Changed to steel pipes for the Gaslow and carry a spare now.

 
Keith


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

is there any way of checking the regulator to see if it's the problem?



Superk said:


> It could still be the regulator - I've had two go in a year and it was the heating that showed it up - the hob still ran. It was intermittent for a while then on Xmas day it packed up completely.
> 
> Definitely worth a try if you can get a replacement.
> 
> ...


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

All ....

The mystery deepens as I try a little problem determination. 

I've been hooked up on a good site for a couple of days on 10A (to ensure leisure batteries are fully charged), I went off skiing this morning. The last couple of days gas and/or electric is fine.

Came back tonight and tried gas only .... had the red light problem. This was off hookup. Tried on hookup and the same - red light solid.

Went back to electric and ran heater on the lowest setting (900w/4a) for 30 minutes - then tried gas again. Voila - it worked.

So .... does this point to condensation, regulator or something else.

I'm just relaxing around the motorhome tomorrow - so will have more time to have a look at it and hopefully get some access to the PCB. However, I've noted there are two - one on each side, so not sure which one to go at!

As ever, help appreciated.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Disconnect the hose at the regulator and see if there is any of the dreaded green gunge.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ummm ... I'm good at other stuff .... honest! but which bit is the regulator?

I have gaslow with an auto changeover valve ...



pippin said:


> Disconnect the hose at the regulator and see if there is any of the dreaded green gunge.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you cannot identify the regulator then simply disconnect the hose from the gas bottle(s) and see if there is any gunge there.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks

looked through it but still link it's unlikely the gas is a problem either .... given when i leave the electric on for 30 minutes the gas works fine! Starting to wonder if it's condensation after all



legend654 said:


> Sorry to disagree about the shortage of gas theory. Our red light experience happened because we were over eager to use the shower in quick succession rather than wait for the amber light to disappear. Anyway if you still have a red light I have found the relevant manual for you from Truma that we researched. Here is the link.
> 
> Guy
> 
> Truma Operating Instruction PDF


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Our problem stemmed from the fan motor having a wiring problem. Check out my blog for details.

For other readers:- The gas used in a gaslow system is not butane but propane so does not "freeze" the way butane can.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to try and repear the problem today by leaving the heater to cool for a few hours then try again with gas only .... if that happens, I guess it needs to start when it's warm ... which I'm assuming may mean condensation on the boards.

Either way, I e-mailed truma in Germany, had an overnight response and will detour to their place near Munich in a week or so for a perm. fix! They have been very helpful.

Thanks all ...


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of hot air from a hairdryer onto the electrics .... and no change ... so not sure it's condensation after all.

looks like I'm on hook up for a couple of weeks until I get to Germany.


----------

